# Uvc Klärer anschliessen



## Andholz1 (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Heute habe ich mir einen Uvc Klärer zugelegt...
Wahrscheinlich lacht ihr mich nun aus, aber: Wie schliesse ich das Teil an?
Auf der einen Seite ist ein Ausgang mit Schlauchtülle, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite sind zwei Ausgänge. Auf einem davon ist ein Stopfen mit Schauglass, an dem daneben liegenden ist wiederum eine Schlauchtülle. Wo schliesse ich jetzt den Zulauf an? Oder spielt das keine Rolle?
Leider ist in der Beschreibung nichts angegeben und ich habe beim Händler nicht nachgefragt da ich mit einer aussagekräftigen Beschreibung gerechnet habe.
Besten Dank schonmal...
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Olli.P (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uvc Klärer anschliessen*

Hi Andreas,

das ist egal, das Licht stört sich nicht an der Flussrichtung........


----------



## Andholz1 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uvc Klärer anschliessen*

Na vielen Dank für die Antwort! Das ging schnell...


----------



## Olli.P (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uvc Klärer anschliessen*

Na ja,
man tut was man kann................


----------



## rut49 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uvc Klärer anschliessen*

Hallo Andreas,
mein UVC liegt vor dem Einlauf zum Filter, und ich würde es so machen:
Einlauf an der Seite, wo nur eine Tülle ist, Ausgang auf der anderen Seite, wo sich auch das Schauglas befindet. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, kannst du im Schauglas erkennen, ob die Lampe funktionstüchtig ist, oder wofür ist es sonst gedacht?
Schönes Wochenende Regina


----------



## Andholz1 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Uvc Klärer anschliessen*

Hallo Regina!
Genauso habe ich es gemacht: Uvc vor den Einlauf vom Filter, dort angeschlossen, wo nur eine Tülle ist. Durch das Schauglass neben dem Auslauf kann man erkennen, dass die Lampe leuchtet. Dann schaun mer mal obs was bringt!
Ebenfalls ein schönes WE!
Gruß
Andreas


----------

